# NBA Finals Game 3: Heat @ Spurs (6/11 9:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh

*Tuesday, June 11, 2013 | 9:00 pm | TV: ABC*









*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Jace

SWING GAME

Unless it's not, which it only ever hasn't been once in NBA history since the 2-3-2 format began in '85...for us when we went up 2-1 in 2011 but still lost.

Most likely Pop will take a chance at getting beaten by the Little 12 again, with role players theoretically playing worse on the road.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Dan Crawford reffing game 3. Where the Heat are 19-3 when he is reffing since 2004. Have won the last 7 games while he is reffing as well. 

Knock on wood.


----------



## UD40

I 100% expect Pop to have his boys primed and ready to bring the pain this game.

I could see this one being a knock down, drag out fight.

Let's go get it!


----------



## Drizzy

Let's get it boys!

No cockiness carrying over due to the game 2 blowout. Hopefully we are focused and ready to battle from the first possession.

I'll be flying so I'll have to watch this waaaay delayed and resist checking the score before then.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dee-Zy

I'm nervous about this game. Hopefully, it is really not a swing game.

If we lose, we will never hear the end of it, if we win, it doesn't mean anything until we have won 3 games...

:/


----------



## Drizzy

Dee-Zy said:


> I'm nervous about this game. Hopefully, it is really not a swing game.
> 
> If we lose, we will never hear the end of it, if we win, it doesn't mean anything until we have won 3 games...
> 
> :/


Will be tough for either team to win 2 straight. Looks like the first team to do it may lock up the series.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Smithian

Just have to win one of the next three. A sweep would be preferred.


----------



## Drizzy

Smithian said:


> Just have to win one of the next three. A sweep would be preferred.


Going down 3-2 against the spurs would concern me, but I guess one win is the minimum.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

We need to win 2 in a row at least once to win this series.

With the way they've responded to all but the doozy run so far this series, I have trouble seeing them going down double-digits at home. We need to keep it close if they get out to a lead, and give ourselves a chance to out-execute them down the stretch.


----------



## Smithian

Don't out execute them. Just kick ass. Play harder than them. Like game 2.


----------



## Jace

They're going to have a lot of juice. Will be tough.

Need Wade to stop giving up open 3s to Green. It's so predictable I keep thinking it won't happen.


----------



## Smithian

Jace said:


> They're going to have a lot of juice. Will be tough.
> 
> Need Wade to stop giving up open 3s to Green. It's so predictable I keep thinking it won't happen.


So you're worried about Chalmer's erratic play _and_ Wade leaving shooters open?

Bless your soul. You'll have a heart attack by Game 5.


----------



## Jace

I strive for Utopia.


----------



## 77AJ

Good luck to you mighty heat fans. Should be a great game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade went out for a late shootaround. Now this from Ira


> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 59s
> Word here is that Wade's knee is acting up, which could be the reason for the late pregame shooting. We shall see.
> 
> Wade, of course, is listed in the starting lineup.


----------



## UD40

Wonderful...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat
> Dwyane last Heat player onto court, already in game shorts. Looks good. Likely just extra pregame treatment.


..


----------



## JJ_79

Let's go Heat!!!


----------



## UD40

Bron meditating on the bench in the midst of the madness that is San Antonio?

We could be in line for something special tonight from #6...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice finish by Wade


----------



## UD40

Some terribly late whistles early on.


----------



## UD40

Bosh settles for jumpers: misses both.

Bosh attacks the paint: 2 points.

No jumpers, please.


----------



## JJ_79

What's up with Bosh?! Good thing he made that layup, bur he's far from his Torontoself...


----------



## UD40

Ice cold start.

Time to start attacking the rim.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Keep control of your feets, Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, Bosh is ice cold.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

So Bosh misses again...


----------



## JJ_79

Damn it Bosh....


----------



## PoetLaureate

make a shoooootttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## UD40

Bosh starts 1-5, that experiment failed. Time for LeBron to step in.

Spurs up early, 11-4.

Ugly hoops from both squads.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

So far in all 3 games, its been the Spurs that start hot. In the 1st 2 games, the Heat can right back at them after the break. Lets see if the same can be done on the road.


----------



## UD40

Have to start putting bodies on the defensive glass.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Dangerous play by LeBron. Spurs nearly got the ball.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

3-12 FG for us.


----------



## UD40

MILLER TIME!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Three by Miller.


----------



## JJ_79

Mike Miller Good Start!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Good defending there.

Wade!


----------



## UD40

Lebron in transition...you know it's 2 points.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Ginobili is flopping as usual.


----------



## PoetLaureate

We need a shooter out there at all times, their paint clogging kills our starting lineup


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Well, 5-14 shooting so far for the Heat. Cant ask for much more than to be only down 3 at this point.


----------



## UD40

Bosh doesn't want to be there.


----------



## JJ_79

Bad D....


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Go forward and distract him there, Chalmers.


----------



## UD40

Bron/Wade is such a wonderful thing to watch when they're on the same page.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Nice pass by LeBron to Wade.


----------



## UD40

What an ugly possession.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

We need to rebound like that.


----------



## JJ_79

Good hustle!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice J by Cole


----------



## UD40

BIRDMAN BIRDMAN!


----------



## JJ_79

What a pass!!!


----------



## UD40

24-20 after one.

Not a pretty game from both sides.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

24-20 after 1

Offense got better as the quarter went on, but the D is getting picked apart.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Worst plan ever.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Their paint defense is giving us major issues.


----------



## JJ_79

Cold start, SA comes out hot, only down by I'll take that! Wade looks good hope he can can keep this up and that his knee holds!


----------



## Rather Unique

Much better stuff on O in the latter part of the quarter. Gotta lock in Defensively now...they're at home so their role players are gonna get some if we ain't on it.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Neal makes another three.

So bad play in this quarter.


----------



## JJ_79

Common Heat!!!


----------



## UD40

Oh boy...


----------



## UD40

Splitter on Lebron who steps back for a 3?

Whyyyyy?


----------



## PoetLaureate

Lebron has not been able to score, like, this ENTIRE series. Something is majorly wrong with him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

They are giving Wade, Lebron and Bosh so much room to hit J's.

Lebron and Bosh have been money from mid range, yet they are struggling big time.


----------



## Rather Unique

Mike Miller on Neal is Not good right now. He's not closing like we need.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Minus Wade, our starters are shooting 2-14.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wade2Bosh said:


> They are giving Wade, Lebron and Bosh so much room to hit J's.
> 
> Lebron and Bosh have been money from mid range, yet they are struggling big time.


This whole stupid playoffs has been like one hand tied behind our back. Either the mid range shooting is way off or none of the three point shooters can make anything.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Bosh makes a shot.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Spurs are 1-9 in this quarter so we are lucky there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cole 333


----------



## UD40

Bosh put his big boy play clothes on these last few possessions.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Not really a fan of Ray passing up that shot for Cole, but he made it!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Green with a three again. We really need to defend better on those corner threes.


----------



## UD40

Ah, yes, here we go, Miami Heat basketball where you only care 1/10th of the time.


----------



## PoetLaureate

STOP LEAVING DANNY GREEN WADE WTF


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Say it a thousand times, no one gets 3's hit on them more than Wade. No one.

I wish there was a stat to prove that. Because i'm pretty confident that's the case.


----------



## Rather Unique

It's a discipline thing... Gotta know whos taking it to the bucket. If its Gary Neal no need to help make him earn the 2 the hard way...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, Ray with the putback


----------



## JJ_79

Looks a bit like we're still on the plane.


----------



## UD40

Three on Rio.

Enjoy the pine.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Those offensive fouls.


----------



## PoetLaureate

What a terrible call, getting ****ing mugged inside repeatedly


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

We are really defending like shit.


----------



## UD40

Back in Indiana.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Dumb three by LeBron.

40-10 now.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Lebron is getting baited into this nonsense, gotta play smarter


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Neal with another three. So annoying.


----------



## UD40

Duncan is hurt.

Could prove to be a HUGE factor.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Damn, missed a great opportunity there.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

UD40 said:


> Duncan is hurt.
> 
> Could prove to be a HUGE factor.


If he doesn't return fast...


----------



## PoetLaureate

Probably just a poked eye for Duncan


----------



## PoetLaureate

I guess if we can keep this below 10 we have a fighting chance in the second half. Really have to fix these offensive issues though.


----------



## JJ_79

It looks like LeBron can't play teams out of Texas....


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Great steal by Wade and great save by Lebron


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Great, Parker gets called for travel.


----------



## UD40

Turnover Spurs.

Lets get a big basket here.


----------



## UD40

MILLER TIMEEEE!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Miller 33333

Wow


----------



## JJ_79

Miller is spot on tonite!


----------



## PoetLaureate

MIKE MILLER


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Miller Time!


----------



## UD40

Vintage Wade!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Sick finish by Wade


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Lucky there. Wade!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

bullshit, running 3 by Parker.


----------



## UD40

That sucks.

For real.

Big time.

SHIT.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

F***. LeBron misses, Neal makes a three.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Oh what a stupid end to the half, two bullshit threes


----------



## UD40

We can never finish a quarter strong. Ever.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Awful looking shot by Lebron. Awful end to the half. Wow. That hurts.

50-44 at the half

Gotta continue the play that ended the 2nd quarter. cant let those two prayer 3's affect them.


----------



## IbizaXL

two BS shots to end the half. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Really s***.


----------



## Rather Unique

Not mad at Lebron for that shot but if your holding for one shot, why you put it up with 7 seconds on the clock??


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron keeps driving, then stopping about 5 feet away from the rim. He's done it a lot on the last two series especially. He just needs to attack the rim strong and drive his man under the rim.


----------



## UD40

> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds 33s
> The only other times LeBron James scored four or fewer points in consecutive first halves were in Nov and Dec 2003, his rookie season.


Attack the damn rim.


----------



## Rather Unique

Bron just has no rhythm right now..a trip to the FT would help the J if he can knock em down.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Need to get him back in the post. His passing was doing damage in the 1st quarter.


----------



## JJ_79

D has to get better and LeBron has to start to be himself even though it's a Team out of Texas!


----------



## UD40

Going to be a long half.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Quite a frustrating game to watch, offense just stuck in mud


----------



## UD40

Danny freaking Green.


----------



## UD40

This is a joke.


----------



## JJ_79

UD40 said:


> Going to be a long half.


Real long...


----------



## UD40

We aren't winning this one. Game.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Get the ****ing starters out, the Spurs eat them alive. Put in Miller or Allen immediately.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Who are that team in red? It can't be Miami Heat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Just arent winning if we cant get any points from Lebron. We are struggling badly and he needs to step up and get aggressive.


----------



## JJ_79

How I can stop getting emails from this site?! It's almost as anoying as this game! (I did go on the link from the mail about a thousand times)


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

LeBron should stop playing so scared and get out with Chalmers.


----------



## IbizaXL

well guys Miami is done for this game. see you guys in game 4

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Chalmers and Haslem haven't made any points and LeBron only four.


----------



## UD40

Miller time.


----------



## UD40

This is pathetic.

P
A
T
H
E
T
I
C


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Hitting shots while falling down now :laugh:


----------



## Rather Unique

They making a killing on the offensive glass. 12 of em so far..


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Out with Chalmers!!


----------



## LA68

That's the problem with the Heat's small lineup. They get killed on the boards


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mike Miller. Thank you for showing up.


----------



## UD40

Every time I post over-and-over in the game thread, we suck terribly.

I am banning myself for Game 4.

Honestly.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Miller trying to let us stay a live.

Can LeBron and the others do their part now?


----------



## LA68

Miller is keeping them in it. They better keep feeding him and not forget him the rest of the game.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Wade, FFS.


----------



## UD40

> Bomani Jones ‏@bomani_jones 18s
> “y’all better hurry up. i feel that disc herniating as we speak.” -mike miller


Bomani Jones >>>>


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Awful shot by Wade.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

What is Chalmers doing in the game?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

smh Mario. Take him out.


----------



## UD40

"Leonard, poked away!"

Nah...Mario literally handed him that ball.


----------



## Basel

Just wanted to pop in here and say Mike Miller is incredible.


----------



## Rather Unique

Mario, my man..sit yo ass down today. Wrecking ball.


----------



## LA68

Can LeBron and Wade allow other players to take over ?

Or must they force themselves into it when they are cold ?


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Chalmers and LeBron have been really, really bad tonight.


----------



## UD40

Parker leaving the court.

Gotta capitalize.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

69-52.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Keep settling Lebron. Cause that's worked.


----------



## UD40

About to pick up a book and read till this game ends.

Man this is just bad basketball.


----------



## Major Bounce

Apparently Miami can't win two consecutive games anymore....smh


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron 2-12 again. Two games in a row. Never could have imagined that.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Lebron's done for this game, I've never seen him play this bad. He has no confidence in his jumper and Roy Hibbert broke his ability to drive to the rim.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Parker is back but now on the bench.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

73-52.

LeBron is frustrated.


----------



## UD40

Lol


----------



## Major Bounce

It all starts with LeBron although he's not the only one at fault here. This is 2011 all over again, LeBron has vanished in these finals


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

We are much better on the threes today that FG as whole (54% compared to 39%).


----------



## UD40

Can we just Supersim this game?


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Awful pass by LeBron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

wtf Lebron? Wow


----------



## PoetLaureate

Major Bounce said:


> It all starts with LeBron although he's not the only one at fault here. This is 2011 all over again, LeBron has vanished in these finals


He hasn't vanished so much as the Spurs have just solved how to defend him. If he could hit a couple mid range shots that might help but literally nothing is going down right now.


----------



## Major Bounce

PoetLaureate said:


> He hasn't vanished so much as the Spurs have just solved how to defend him. If he could hit a couple mid range shots that might help but literally nothing is going down right now.


Mike Miller would like to talk to you. LOL


----------



## PoetLaureate

Major Bounce said:


> Mike Miller would like to talk to you. LOL


I meant Lebron!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

LeBron is finally playing much better.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Nice hustle Norris


----------



## UD40

Of course that would happen.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Manu with a great pass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Too little, too late.


----------



## Major Bounce

15 point deficit...like a 1% chance they erase that in the 4th. Wade has no points in the second half so far, 3rd straight game in a row. What is with that guy?


----------



## PoetLaureate

The Spurs can defend both Wade and Lebron as if they are Rondo and it's killing our offense right now


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Pop: I can't tell you that.


----------



## UD40

Optimistic viewpoint: No chance is hell Gary Neal does this again.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Two threes in a row for Spurs, ah.


----------



## Rather Unique

They blew the doors off this shit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Had to expect a great shooting team like the Spurs to get hot from 3 in this series. Tonight is just their night.

What's funny is 3 years ago, they blew us out by 30 in San Antonio, then the next time we played, we blew them out by 30. Happening again in game 2 and 3.


----------



## UD40

Yup, time to bench the scrubs (aka starters) and give Shard, Joel, etc. some burn.

Game 4 is the biggest game of the season to date. Hopefully they act like it.


----------



## Major Bounce

Game 4 is must win for Miami, this series is over if they go down 3-1


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

This is a slaughter.


----------



## UD40

When a roster with three HOF'ers is torching you and it's GARY NEAL and DANNY GREEN doing the damage, you don't deserve much of anything. This is downright horrific.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ok, they are just on fire tonight.


----------



## Basel

UD40 said:


> When a roster with three HOF'ers is torching you and it's GARY NEAL and DANNY GREEN doing the damage, you don't deserve much of anything. This is downright horrific.


Don't forget Leonard.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wade2Bosh said:


> Ok, they are just on fire tonight.


They were going to win anyway, this is just icing on the cake


----------



## UD40

Basel said:


> Don't forget Leonard.


You expect an impact to be made from him...but Gary Neal? Not so much.


----------



## LA68

LA68 said:


> Miller is keeping them in it. They better keep feeding him and not forget him the rest of the game.


The hottest player the Heat had going. Never touched the ball again in the 3rd quarter. Couldn't even play in the fourth !

Neal on the other hand got the green light to shoot and stay hot the rest of the game. 

That's coaching


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Why stop defending?


----------



## PoetLaureate

Get it all out of your system San Antonio


----------



## UD40

This makes our games vs Indy & Chicago look amazing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Danny Green having the night of his life.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

16-30 from 3

Just their night.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

What a crap performance. I hope LeBron, Chalmers and the others does a much, much better game than today.


----------



## Mamba v2.0

Take that stuff to the general playoff forum, not the Heat forum-w2b


----------



## PoetLaureate

34 points or 1 point, still just 2-1. I'm sure Lebron will take a long hard look at what he's doing and figure it out for game 4.


----------



## UD40

Neal & Green were on. Simple and plain.

Not worried after this loss, these guys wanted it badly.

No chance Neal does this again. Game 4 becomes beyond vital.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Havent lost back to back games since January. Needs to be the case again for the most important game of the season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mamba v2.0 said:


> You mad neo? Lol. Miami isn't so great after all. Losing to these old geezers lol.


Again, dont come to the Heat forum to troll. Feel free to trash talk all you want in the playoff forum. Not here.


----------



## UD40

Banning myself from the Heat forum Thursday night.

I'm not into superstitions, but I am right now.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

113-77...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat lose

Spurs broke the NBA finals record for 3's in a game. Likely werent gonna win anyway, but Heat need much, much more from Lebron early on in game 4. Mario played his worst game after one of his better ones. Cant have a 2-12 stretch to begin a game. Not when everyone else is struggling.

D was awful throughout, prior to 2 or 3 stretches. And this is even taking out some of the crazy 3's the Spurs hit.


----------



## LA68

UD40 said:


> Neal & Green were on. Simple and plain.
> 
> Not worried after this loss, these guys wanted it badly.
> 
> No chance Neal does this again. Game 4 becomes beyond vital.


Miller was also on and just got left in the dust. 

Difference is, Spurs ride the hot hand. Heat go back the same old things whether they are effective or not. 

Wade should probably have sat out the second half but, Spo doesn't have the heart to do that. Miller and Allen should have been out there together until the Spurs came out to get them to open the defense.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Stick to talking about the game, please- w2b


----------



## UD40

The defensive rotations were killing me in the first half. We can't keep Wade on Green anymore. He sags off wayyyyy too much when he's on the weak side and closes out in a half-ass manner.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LA68 said:


> Miller was also on and just got left in the dust.
> 
> Difference is, Spurs ride the hot hand. Heat go back the same old things whether they are effective or not.
> 
> Wade should probably have sat out the second half but, Spo doesn't have the heart to do that. Miller and Allen should have been out there together until the Spurs came out to get them to open the defense.


Not getting those two more shots only played a small part in this. Heat have to play pretty perfect to survive that game that Lebron had. And when the other team hits 16 3's, that just isnt possible.


----------



## LA68

UD40 said:


> The defensive rotations were killing me in the first half. We can't keep Wade on Green anymore. He sags off wayyyyy too much when he's on the weak side and closes out in a half-ass manner.


Reminds me of another aging guard who likes to sag off and never stays on his man :kobe1:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wonder what the Spurs shot from 3 in the 2nd half? Anyone know?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat big 3= 43 points on 46 shots. 

3 of the most efficient players at their position this season, were very inefficient tonight, and pretty much have been all series. 

Dont know if its a mental hurdle or not, bit all 3 are struggling, yet all 3 havent had this much space all season long.


----------



## Jace

Only caught the second half at a friend's house after work. I expected a game like this from the Spurs offensively. The Heat offense was incredibly discouraging though. I saw too much of Wade forcing the issue because LeBron was being passive or settling.

I've yet to crack open the boxscore on this one. Perhaps I should let my dinner digest a bit more.


----------



## Jace

I hate to point out anything in a boxscore of a 30+ blowout, but 0 LeBron FTs is glaring.

Wasted a good Wade game.

Barely saw Chalmers play, but by the looks of the stats he gave us along the lines of what I anticipated.


----------



## Basel

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wonder what the Spurs shot from 3 in the 2nd half? Anyone know?


I think it was 8/15.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Seemed much higher than that. I guess it was because many of them came in a short stretch.


----------



## Jace

Again, I missed a lot of the game, but are the Spurs really doing something LeBron has NEVER seen/adjusted to? Just weird to see him struggle so much after the season he's had.



> @*CoupNBA*  34m Per Synergy's definition, the Spurs scored 23 points on 13 'Guarded' jumpers. Not why Miami lost, but those shots widened the gap.


They were hot.


----------



## doctordrizzay

WallaceNBA_ESPN Michael Wallace
Tony Parker suffered hamstring injury, and plans MRI in the morning. His status for Game 4 Thursday is in question.


----------



## Jace

> @*Buck_SA*  21m What I heard from Spurs medical minds: @*tonyparker* hamstring more of a cramp. Expected to be fine for Thursday. #*spurs*


..


----------



## doctordrizzay

Tom Haberstroh @tomhaberstroh

LeBron with Wade on-court this playoffs: Heat are +3.3 points per 100 possessions. LeBron with anyone else? Heat +21.8


Remember when I said it would be best if Wade came off the bench? Maybe this charade of "Wade should never come off the bench" should end. Put the ego aside and do whats best for the team


----------



## Jace

Wade preferring to write and promote books and other nonsense and letting his jump shot wither and die over the last 4 seasons is a major reason. SA is too smart to let two wings with shaky jumpers get to the rim consistently. Now you're relying on Rio to be on, and Bosh to make jumpers. It's gotten to the point where Haslem is the only starter I mentally trust.

Don't recognize this LeBron. Even SA players are baffled, admitting it's not all their D causing him to struggle. Still haven't seen the first half, but I saw plenty of LeBron waiting out possessions, then settling for an out-of-rhythm J he could've gotten in rhythm early in the shotclock. We had the game within the teens after charging back in the 2nd half, LeBron has Danny Green on him, pounds the ball, and pulls up for an 18-footer. I think that was the one he made, but there's no excuse for him not taking Green into the post in those scenarios.

Awful gameplan. Awful execution. Awful adjusting. Fortunately this is fixable, but my faith that they will has diminished greatly.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Jace said:


> Wade preferring to write and promote books and other nonsense and letting his jump shot wither and die over the last 4 seasons is a major reason. SA is too smart to let two wings with shaky jumpers get to the rim consistently. Now you're relying on Rio to be on, and Bosh to make jumpers. It's gotten to the point where Haslem is the only starter I mentally trust.
> 
> Don't recognize this LeBron. Even SA players are baffled, admitting it's not all their D causing him to struggle. Still haven't seen the first half, but I saw plenty of LeBron waiting out possessions, then settling for an out-of-rhythm J he could've gotten in rhythm early in the shotclock. We had the game within the teens after charging back in the 2nd half, LeBron has Danny Green on him, pounds the ball, and pulls up for an 18-footer. I think that was the one he made, but there's no excuse for him not taking Green into the post in those scenarios.
> 
> Awful gameplan. Awful execution. Awful adjusting. Fortunately this is fixable, but my faith that they will has diminished greatly.


Truth.

But it's the Heat we are talking about, they love making things hard on them selves. They don't take care of business untill it has to happen. Not worried about Thursday...series will be tied heading into sunday where it should be one hell of a game.


----------



## Luke

Could not of called LeBron averaging 16 a game on 38% from the field through three games. Really crazy.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

Better than the 36% he's shot in the Finals in TX over his career.

Parker's MRI revealed just a strain. He's calling himself "day-to-day." He'll play, but could be limited I suppose.



> ‏@*dailythunder*  28s Pop on Kawhi Leonard's confidence: "Kawhi has never spoken to me so I don't really know what his confidence is."


I think we went from my least favorite coach to listen to (Vogel) to my favorite.


----------



## UD40

Lebron is due for a major set of games.


----------



## UD40

> Marc J. Spears ‏@SpearsNBAYahoo 1m
> "As dark as it was last night, it can't get darker than that, " LeBron said.


...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Better than the 36% he's shot in the Finals in TX over his career.
> 
> Parker's MRI revealed just a strain. He's calling himself "day-to-day." He'll play, but could be limited I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we went from my least favorite coach to listen to (Vogel) to my favorite.


:laugh: yeah, Pop is a riot


----------



## doctordrizzay

Luke said:


> Could not of called LeBron averaging 16 a game on 38% from the field through three games. Really crazy.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


meh, he's almost averaging a triple double. Never been done in the finals before. Scoring is only 1 facet of the game...meh.


----------



## Luke

I don't care how cute his box score looks, LeBron is the best player in the world by a wide margin and he hasn't played like that guy in this series. The eye ball test tells the true story, and he's been underwhelming for his standards.

I bet he'll wake up next game though, game 4 is going to be a war. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

Yeah Doc, you can't tell us you're fine with the way LeBron has played. This is not the LeBron we saw in the regular season, regardless of the defense. 

I'm beyond the "Choker" narrative. We know he's not a choker. Something clearly isn't right at the moment, though. The basketball world expected near-perfection after he broke the title-seal, and his regular season didn't disappoint, but clearly he still has some things to work through.


----------



## Wade County

Sure hope Lebron is due to explode. I'm hoping for Boston game 6, but ill settle for an average 26/7/7 Lebron right now, provided we win.


----------



## Jace

I wonder how determine he'll be to get his J going. He said every one felt good, and is prideful enough to stick with it. He also has Shane with his "regression to the mean" in his head.

Here's something weird: Heat were 1st in the league in mid-range jumper efficiency, while SA was 28th in defending it. They dared us to shoot it last night, and we only hit a quarter of them.


----------

